# Ithaca Energy (IAE-T)



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Quite a few analysts like this story but some recent hiccups with a failed buyout and now mechanical trouble in the North Sea-good time to get in?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks a little scary. Maybe at $1.00.


----------

